# this set-up is really a clusterfuck



## FESARGENTINA

Como se traduce al espanol??? "lio"??? Tal vez....


----------



## el guia

Fracaso

el guia


----------



## anaing

"mess" / "trouble" / "riot" / "scandal" 

Tenés una infinidad de opciones más, ya que "lío" es tan abarcativa en nuestro idioma....

Saludos!


----------



## roxcyn

creo que puede ser "lío, enredo, revoltijo, asco, suciedad...".  Clusterfuck es un poquito fuerte en inglés y no sé qué palabra sería mejor en español


----------



## Silver Sapphire

Tal vez "desastre", "mezcolanza"...


----------



## la zarzamora

FESARGENTINA said:


> Como se traduce al espanol??? "lio"??? Tal vez....


 
Que tipo de gente y en qué situación la usarían?


----------



## FESARGENTINA

la zarzamora said:


> Que tipo de gente y en qué situación la usarían?


 
Como: "God, this set-up is really a clusterfuck"

....


----------



## la zarzamora

FESARGENTINA said:


> Como: "God, this set-up is really a clusterfuck"
> 
> ....


 
Sí, eso lo entiendo, gracias. Pero lo usa gente de cualquier edad, se entiende tanto en el campo como en la ciudad, en todas las clases sociales?


----------



## Moritzchen

Es la primera vez que lo oigo... bueno, que lo leo.


----------



## roxcyn

la zarzamora said:


> Sí, eso lo entiendo, gracias. Pero lo usa gente de cualquier edad, se entiende tanto en el campo como en la ciudad, en todas las clases sociales?



Mi padre suele usarla...es cuando hay lío o sea cuando algo no parece bien o parece muy mal hecho...o hay muchas cosas alrededor de algo.  Por ejemplo, mi padre trabaja en un supermercado y puede decir:

"Look at this back room...look at all this trash...it's a big clusterfuck!" 

Entonces las palabras que puedo pensar en español ya he escrito...pero no sé si sería mejor palabra en español.... 

Pablo


----------



## hammienguyen

Para mí _clusterfuck _se refiere solamente a una muchedumbre, especialmente a una a la que le falta una orden evidente: _Look at that line to meet Pamela Anderson, it's a fucking clusterfuck over there. / __The bar was a clusterfuck, you could barely move. 

_Me imagino que en español sería algo parecido a _una bola de gente_ o _un chingo de gente_


----------



## bardos

.... es una puta mierda.  it's a clusterfuck


----------



## RussUS

la zarzamora said:


> Que tipo de gente y en qué situación la usarían?


This term had its origins with the military where crude language is mostly accepted. As words often do it has expanded its meaning and usage to the general populace, though would never be used in polite society or beyond informal talk among acquaintances.

See below an urban dictionary definition.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=clusterfuck


----------



## Jocey

hammienguyen said:


> Para mí _clusterfuck _se refiere solamente a una muchedumbre, especialmente a una a la que le falta una orden evidente: _Look at that line to meet Pamela Anderson, it's a fucking clusterfuck over there. / __The bar was a clusterfuck, you could barely move.
> 
> _Me imagino que en español sería algo parecido a _una bola de gente_ o _un chingo de gente_



En Venezuela se le suele llamar a esto vulgarmente, CojeCulo, por obvias razones, o tambien se le dice un Bululu de gente (no se porque). Pero creo que decentemente puede ser un desorden, congestion o aglomeracion


----------



## FESARGENTINA

la zarzamora said:


> Sí, eso lo entiendo, gracias. Pero lo usa gente de cualquier edad, se entiende tanto en el campo como en la ciudad, en todas las clases sociales?


 
Si, se comprende en todas partes y clases de la sociedad... Es muy comun entre personas a que conozco.... Mi papa solia decir simplemente "cluster" y tiene el mismo significado...


----------



## Physics Guy

Note:  it does not just mean "really bad."

It means "really bad in many ways."


----------



## la zarzamora

Gracias a todos.
En Argentina un equivalente podría ser "quilombo". Es una palabra muy informal -pero no tan grosera como "clusterfuck"- y significa lío, desorden, alboroto y muchas cosas más que ahora no se me ocurren.


----------



## roxcyn

hammienguyen said:


> Para mí _clusterfuck _se refiere solamente a una muchedumbre, especialmente a una a la que le falta una orden evidente: _Look at that line to meet Pamela Anderson, it's a fucking clusterfuck over there. / __The bar was a clusterfuck, you could barely move.
> 
> _Me imagino que en español sería algo parecido a _una bola de gente_ o _un chingo de gente_



Bueno, puede referir a muchadumbre o muchas cosas....la gente o muchos objectos..

Pablo


----------



## hammienguyen

I've never heard it referring to anything but crowds, but I guess you're kind of right. Here's the origin:

*clusterfuck* -- Marine slang -- A clusterfuck was any group of Marines big enough to draw enemy fire, or several Marines close enough together to be wounded by the same incoming round. More generically, a clusterfuck was something that was all screwed up, i.e. "That blocking operation was a giant clusterfuck!" Whenever three or more CAP Marines gathered in the open, talking or working on something, somebody was sure to call out "clusterfuck!" and one or more guys would walk away.

capmarine.com/cap/glossary.htm#C




roxcyn said:


> Bueno, puede referir a muchadumbre o muchas cosas....la gente o muchos objectos..
> 
> Pablo


----------



## Fantasmagórico

la zarzamora said:


> Gracias a todos.
> En Argentina un equivalente podría ser "quilombo". Es una palabra muy informal -pero no tan grosera como "clusterfuck"- y significa lío, desorden, alboroto y muchas cosas más que ahora no se me ocurren.



De acuerdo. “Quilombo” parece ser la traducción perfecta, al igual que sus sinónimos: “queco” y “burdel”. Pero al parecer, esta (quilombo) sólo se entiende en Argentina, Chile, Paraguay y Uruguay.
  Agrego una más: *despelote*. Esta parece ser un poco más universal: http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org...queda=0&pais=&palabra=despelote&submit=Buscar

 P.S.: Note that “quilombo” literally means “whorehouse”, so I think it’s more than appropriate here. “Despelote” is also mildly vulgar, although it’s not so well defined.


----------



## Moritzchen

Estoy de acuerdo con fantas en el uso de "despelote" o "quilombo" para esta palabra que acabo de aprender acá. Aunque quilombo no se refería originalmente al burdel sino a las comunidades formadas por  los esclavos escapados de las fazendas en Brasil.


----------



## la zarzamora

Moritzchen said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con fantas en el uso de "despelote" o "quilombo" para esta palabra que acabo de aprender acá. Aunque quilombo no se refería originalmente al burdel sino a las comunidades formadas por los esclavos escapados de las fazendas en Brasil.


 
Estás seguro del origen de quilombo, verbalicious?


----------



## fazulas

La traducción en español de la calle es "casa de putas".


----------



## raraavis36

Hola a todos y todas: Fesargentina, qué palabra elegir para traducir "clusterfuck" depende del registro para el que quieres traducirlo, y depende también del país: "quilombo" es un término del Cono sur americano, y por ejemplo acá en España no se entiende. "Despelote" es más universal, y tiene un significado más extenso. Si, como decía uno de los foreros, el significado de "clusterfuck" se ha extendido más allá de su significado original, "despelote" podría servirte. 

En España, y con un lenguaje muy informal -incluso vulgar-, una buena traducción -usando una expresión reciente- sería "casa de putas". "Esto es una casa de putas" ya no tiene el sentido de "prostíbulo" o "casa de prostitutas", sino el de confusión de gente, lío, desorden, alboroto...


----------



## om031968

Clusterfuck es una "cagada en cadena", una "jodienda en racimo". Es una metedura de pata (perjuicio, daño, error, equivocación) tras otra, un cúmulo de desaciertos expresado con mucha contrariedad y profundo descontento. Cualquiera que sea la traducción,  ha de mantener el punto claramente _desagradable_, porque si incluye "fuck" no se está hablando de rosas ni en tono florido. Es coloquial-vulgar, no coloquial-educado. Aquí (5º párrafo), un ejemplo de uso: http://studiotendra.com/2013/03/29/icelands-crowd-sourced-constitution-is-dead/.


----------



## Crescent Fresh

El mexicanismo "desmadre" también sirve.


----------



## Cabalsa80

Crescent Fresh said:


> El mexicanismo "desmadre" también sirve.


Me parece muy acertada tu propuesta. Creo que la palabra "desmadre" es muy ilustrativa de ese lío o desorden general que viene a significar "clusterfuck". Además, creo que en español podría entenderse a ambos lados del charco.


----------



## hammienguyen

En Catalunya solemos decir "¡Esto es un desmadre! ¡Queremos padre y madre!"


----------



## Elixabete

Esto es la casa de tócame Roque, esto es una merienda de negros.


----------



## elirlandes

Oigo amigos mejicanos decir 'desmadre' en el mismo sentido que clusterfuck


----------



## estaceli

In Spain I think it would be "coñazo" like "¡vaya coñazo!/¡Qué coñazo!" which seems to have the same force as "clusterfuck"


----------



## Marsianitoh

estaceli said:


> In Spain I think it would be "coñazo" like "¡vaya coñazo!/¡Qué coñazo!" which seems to have the same force as "clusterfuck"


I'm afraid you're wrong, a "coñazo" is is something extremely  boring or cumbersome.
"Desmadre" is fine in Spain too ( and many others mentioned before, depending on the context).


----------



## estaceli

Marsianitoh said:


> I'm afraid you're wrong, a "coñazo" is is something extremely  boring or cumbersome.
> "Desmadre" is fine in Spain too ( and many others mentioned before, depending on the context).


 Definitely true, _desmadre_ works to replace _clusterfuck_ in most situations, but _coñazo_ is also used to describe something which is "a pain in the ass" or as the RAE defines it: _coñazo_—1. m. malson. Persona o cosa latosa, insoportable. And _clusterfuck _can mean something similar, though not exact, but has the same vulgarity in its use. That is why I suggested it over "desmadre" which is less vulgar, I think. It obviously depends on the use, but if you want to have the same effect of the word in the other language, you have to consider the tone.


----------



## zjordi

Propongo ir por la parte más radical, porque _desmadre_ se ha quedado corto, la gente suele utilizar términos más fuertes. 

Yo usaría _putiferio _(que viene a ser _quilombo _aquí en España) o _descojone _(que es algo aún más radical, pero muy Camilo José Cela).


----------



## FromPA

Physics Guy said:


> Note:  it does not just mean "really bad."
> 
> It means "really bad in many ways."


I would just add that it is a situation that has gone wrong in many ways as a result of multiple bad decision. To me, It implies a disaster caused by general ineptitude in leadership.


----------



## zjordi

My exact thoughts.


----------



## MrMuselk

Pardon the slightly strong expression: I’d say “follerío”.


----------



## zjordi

That's not a Spanish word. At least, not in Spain.


----------



## MrMuselk

zjordi said:


> That's not a Spanish word. At least, not in Spain.


Probably something only me and my friends use then. I find “putiferio” is good a good suggestion though.


----------



## Caspertone2003

En mi modesta opinión, ninguna de las sugerencias capta de verdad el sentido.
Quiere decir que hay un gran desastre, por una cadena de fallos y meteduras de pata... hay algo trágico flotando

Putiferio, quilombo, ... todas ellas representan algo que ha ido mal, pero les falta el punto de tragedia.

Lo que más se me asemeja es "un puto desastre", pero habla del resultado sin apuntar a la cadena de fallos, por ejemplo un volcán provoca un desastre, pero no se ve una cadena de fallos 

¿tal vez "una gran cagada"?


----------



## zjordi

Caspertone2003 said:


> ¿tal vez "una gran cagada"?



Eso en el idioma hablado cuela como expresión coloquial, por escrito es MUY vulgar. 

Si quieres darle el punto trágico, podemos usar "desastre". Y si además quieres señalar a la cadena de fallos, añade "se veía DE venir", con ese "de", que es intencionadamente incorrecto, pero que refuerza el hecho de que se estaban haciendo mal las cosas y el resultado iba a ser un desastre.


----------



## Ballenero

Un cúmulo de despropósitos.
Una puta locura.
Un caos.


----------



## DelaChón

Tres opciones que bien pudieran usarse, según comtexto, de impolite a polite:

- Un lío de cojones. 
± Menudo jaleo.
+ Una situación más que complicada.


----------



## weblau

la zarzamora said:


> Sí, eso lo entiendo, gracias. Pero lo usa gente de cualquier edad, se entiende tanto en el campo como en la ciudad, en todas las clases sociales?


¡No! Esta expresión es súper de bajo nivel, jamás la usaría en un trabajo de traducción. No es lío, ni revoltijo, es como quilombo, pero mucho más fuerte y grosera.


----------



## DelaChón

weblau said:


> ¡No! Esta expresión es súper de bajo nivel, jamás la usaría en un trabajo de traducción. No es lío, ni revoltijo, es como quilombo, pero mucho más fuerte y grosera.



¿Cómo que "jamás"?... Si es lo que dicen, es lo que hay que traducir.


----------



## weblau

DelaChón said:


> ¿Cómo que "jamás"?... Si es lo que dicen, es lo que hay que traducir.


Estoy de acuerdo, desde ya si alguien dice en inglés "cluster****", se debe buscar un equivalente con un tenor similar. Pero en este foro han dicho "lío", "revoltijo", que son palabras súper inocentes. Yo me refería a la pregunta que alguien hizo sobre "si lo usan personas de todas las edades, etc", y mi respuesta es no, este es un término muy grotesco, usado en situaciones muy extremas (recuerdo comentarios en el Guardian diciendo que los efectos del Brexit eran un "cluster****", LOL), y a menos que la otra lengua haya usado una palabra equivalente, no debe utilizarse libremente. Saludos.


----------



## El Caobo

Fui soldado de la marina y "clusterfuck" es un término muy, pero muy grosero que se usa mucho en el militar para referirse a una situación muy caótica o desordenada, o a un grupo de personas arremolinadas sin ton ni son.


----------



## Azarosa

Si la persona que abre el hilo con su pregunta es argentino, le diría que traduzca, sin más, como "quilombo" o "flor de quilombo" o "un quilombo de puta madre" - y siguen las firmas-. Y definitivamente ni en inglés ni en español (en la versión rioplatense) es un término de uso elegante.


----------



## franzjekill

nota de moderador:

Lamentablemente este viejo tema no cumple con las normas del foro ya que carece totalmente de contexto (regla 3: Aporte el contexto necesario y la oración completa que contenga la frase o palabra objeto de su consulta cada vez que formule una pregunta). Queda cerrado y será próximamente eliminado. Gracias a todos


----------



## Bevj

Solo para añadir que en nuestra base de datos hay otro hilo sobre esta palabra.  Si alguien quiere profundizar en su traducción, puede contribuir a esa discusión.
Gracias.


----------

